# Detention Stories



## Scyther (Dec 1, 2012)

I went with my sister to her college formal with her fraternity, and since I'm a high school student, we all started talking about our funny detention stories. How about you guys? Have you ever gotten detention?

The first time I got detention was Sophomore year, because of my homeroom teacher (who taught French). We got enforced reading assignments on certain days, so to try to make it interesting, she read us a story and told us to complete it, and then we could read it to the class. (Keep in mind, this is homeroom, so it wasn't graded or anything.)

Basically, I wrote a big slash thing about a student who distracts his teacher by ripping off his clothes and having an affair with him. Eventually they were caught by someone freshman who walked into the hallway and then reported them, and then I forget they got thrown in jail or something. She took it and was all "Isaac! Inappropriate! :-O"

Then in a separate incident, I really needed to visit my Journalism teacher so that I could finish an assignment, but she wouldn't let me because I didn't have a pass. In a frantic attempt to persuade her, I got a sheet of paper and started writing something about how wonderful kind and patient a teacher she was, and by the way French is the sexiest language. And then because the only type of humor I can produce very quickly is very off-color, I drew a picture of her with long flowing hair and very large breasts with an arrow pointing to them saying "see? enlarged by the French-ness!"

I then got sent to the office and got a detention. The principal was all "These are very funny, and I hope you never lose your sense of humor, but there's a time and a place!" Oddly enough, I'm still really close with that teacher. Thank heavens she knew I was joking.

Anyway, share your stories! :3


----------

